
Why Is Hacker News Paying for Google Ads –? - Meckin
https://imgur.com/a/dUp0E4j
======
dang
We don't. I have no idea how that came up there.

------
grzm
You're likely to get a better, faster, and authoritative response by
contacting the mods directly using the contact link in the footer.

From the guidelines:

> Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something. Instead, please send it
> to hn@ycombinator.com.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

If you're looking to have a discussion about it, after getting a response,
write up a blog post and submit it as a normal submission.

~~~
Meckin
wasn't, its to highlight a harder debate on why its Google ads are broken and
forces brands to pay for their own keyworss

~~~
grzm
Then again, write that blog post and submit it to encourage that discussion.
What you've written above does not guide conversation constructively in that
direction.

------
Lex-2008
_maybe_ , just _maybe_ \- to prevent others from taking that place. Telling it
from my own experience: once I wanted to download some software, typed its
name into Google (expecting to see official website as the first result), and
saw advertisement for its competitor right at the top. _Maybe_ paying for ads
ensures that in this case _your_ link would be on top when googling for _your_
brand name?

------
forgotmypw
It looks like it is to draw attention to ycombinator.com, since that is the
first word in the ad title.

The real question is, why are you browsing without a filter?

------
joelx
Waste of money to run ads on your brand name. You rank for it already.

~~~
scarface74
From Basecamp

[https://www.seroundtable.com/basecamp-google-
ad-28161.html](https://www.seroundtable.com/basecamp-google-ad-28161.html)

